# Tracking cougars



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Does anyone track cougars? I have always wanted to hunt cougar but never had access to hounds. I've never put in for the draw. i was just curious if anyone has ever tried tracking them in the snow or any other dogless method.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

I knew some guys in Washington that used to go cruise the Cascades after a fresh snow and try to cut a track. If they found one they would put on the snowshoes and go stalking. VERY low success rate, but they loved the pure predatory nature of the hunt. I went with them once, and it was tiring to say the least. Even though we didn't see anything it one of the most exciting things I have ever done.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

It sounds like a tiring pursuit. If tags were over the counter I would probably give it a try. If I come up with some extra cash maybe i'll try it some year on my cousin's land in New Mexico


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Probably a more reasonable option.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

35whelen said:


> Does anyone track cougars? I have always wanted to hunt cougar but never had access to hounds. I've never put in for the draw. i was just curious if anyone has ever tried tracking them in the snow or any other dogless method.


There's been a couple of times when my dogs were having a hard time with a tough track where I ranged ahead and actually spotted the lion we were tracking.......so it is possible.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ask mattinthewild about tracking lions. He says he finds a track and runs it down.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Id heard people do that. it seems like a long shot though. itd be something i would be hesitant to try on draw permit. Cougar tags are over the counter in NM but i cant afford nonresident prices right now.


----------

